# 695 seat post!



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Does Look provide the tools to cut the seat post for customers who build up the bike them self?
Thanks for any replies:thumbsup:


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

yes..a template so the cut is straight

check youtube..there's some videos that showthe process


----------

